# Underdeveloped Fe INFJ?



## Fehniix (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
I've been reading about MBTI and cognitive functions for a bit now, because I was uncertain about my own type, as test results kept changing very frequently. 
I'm quite sure I'm an Ni dominant type. Realisations continuously pop in my head out of nowhere: I take input, stop thinking about it, and after a bit you could hear me going: "oh, so that's why.". 
Yesterday I read an article - which I'm pretty sure I cannot link -, about problems a general INTP would have. It shocked me, it was extremely accurate, almost as much as the same INFJ article.
I know the tertiary function in our stack shows itself as the responsible for logical comparison between data input and what we already value intersubjectively right from our own knowledge, but in an obsessive way? I'm *extremely* analytical. I _absorb_ people's feelings _like a sponge_ and my mood goes about it without even noticing, but sometimes I specifically use it in a "Lie to Me" fashion, so to speak. 
The last time I went outside was on my birthday, the 2nd of August. Two days ago I was asked (forced, more likely, by my ESFP friend) to go outside, and so I did, but I knew it was just because the idea of analysing people intrigued me way more than it should have, I felt like I really wanted to, and that was a good opportunity.
Under stress I react a bit differently, depending on the situation. If someone hurts me to the point of non-return, I may collect everything I know about them over a lot of time, and spit pure acid at them, with the only intent to passively help them, even if in a really hostile-like and aggressive way, psychologically. All of this leads to blocking them on every social media possible and cutting every possible contact with that person, and eat whatever is in the fridge plus the fridge itself eventually a while after. 
The Enneagram test says 4w5. 
Below the questionnaire - hope I'm not annoying or bothering anyone. Would you say I'm an INFJ with underdeveloped Fe? Thank you all.

1) *What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
The fact that I'm exceptionally analytical, and that sometimes I use the emotions I caption from people around me for the sole reason of analysing and judging them, exposing every little aspect of their life to myself. Specially with couples, as to judging how long they're to stay together. This happened a lot earlier than I knew about MBTI or microexpressions.

2) *What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Put an end to wars, I can't stand violence of any form. Violence doesn't quite make sense, objectively speaking, since you can easily talk to someone and figure a way out of whatever situation would otherwise generate violence. 

3) *Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I can't recall, right now. But it would be laying on the grass, in the night, gazing at the stars with someone I would give my life to, whom with we would understand each other without the need to even say much.

4) *What makes you feel inferior?*
Emotions overwhelm me a lot. If someone that I don't even know is mad, I get mad as well. It doesn't take much to change my mood. My friends have called me bipolar before, joking about it.

5) *What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Depends on what kind of decision I'm taking. When I left my girlfriend, my only thought was it would have been to hurtful for her to keep staying with me, since I have to move about 17,000km away and she could have not come. I've done it in the least painful way for her: faked another personality so she could progressively lose interest towards me and only have some random good memories with a really weird guy.

6) *When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
Of course. I'll start studying design computing the next year, in Sydney, starting from scratch after one year of computer science (with the initial intent to study computer graphics anyhow) here. I would put emphasis on the user-friendly aspect of my applications, I would like them to be easy to use, fresh looking and captivating. 

7) *Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
München, the observatory at the Deutsches Museum. The astronomers who organised the event let me move and aim the telescope at the Algol star system which I can't clearly see with my telescope. It felt amazing, almost cried. 

8) *When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Understanding how and why it works, memorising feels unnatural to me.

9) *How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
It depends. I can stick to a schedule, be in time at appointments etc.

10) *How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both. If they make sense scientifically speaking, they are intriguing. Things like astrology, though, repel me. 

11) *You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Yup! I find harmony by making sure everybody is okay. If I get an insight on them feeling bad, I would try to work our the reason and help them out. It obviously depends on how good I know that person, or how good I feel that stranger could be an amazing friend.

12) *Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Think before speaking, sometimes even way too long, taking huge pauses between sentences or after someone told me something that I need to process. One-on-one, definitely. I'm comfortable when I'm speaking in public, if and only if I'm comfortable with the argument and my knowledge about it.

13) *Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Always need to know where I'm jumping before doing so. 
No. Words can win a war, or be sharp deathly blades; a mass destruction weapon. 

14) *It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
If they have in mind to go to the disco, I'd tell them my cat isn't feeling very well in a subtle sarcastic way. If they wanted to go out and do something fun together, I'd be down for it.

15) *How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I either eat a lot, play or listen to people's problems trying to help them.

16) *What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Egocentrism, narcissism and violent behaviour. Sentimentalism over black humour, I could very well get diabetes from it.

17) *Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Whatever in regards to fantasy and idealism. For example, talking about possible solutions to put and end to world hunger, wars etc., and analysing how doable they are. I love starting from an idea somebody has, _mildly destroy_ it and come off to whether it would be possible to make them come true or not.

18) *What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Fancy shenanigans, like cars, clothing or whatever. I pay a lot of attention to my own clothing, making sure it would be fine for the occasion and with everybody, I just don't care about it looking so good others could look at it and wonder. The less I stand out, the better.

19) *How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
Shy and super reserved. If I get comfortable I start talking about stuff I sense they don't care, understand or consider utterly tedious to stand bragging. I'm just talking about the stuff I like, I'm not trying to show anything, sigh. They couldn't ever say it was my willing to hurt them, may it ever happen. 

20) *You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Play violin and piano, videogames, read, watch TV series/anime. If I were not alone, it would be going out together or spending time together alone doing what we love.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I think you are an INFJ. Nothing you've said makes me think you aren't really and I'm not sure why exactly you are doubting it. INFJ's are analytical and they are often overwhelmed by Fe and can be uncaring, socially awkward etc.


----------

